# Brandon Jennings out 4-6 weeks with broken foot



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

> By Charles F. Gardner of the Journal Sentinel
> Dec. 20, 2010 12:37 p.m. | Portland - The Bucks learned the bad news Monday morning - point guard Brandon Jennings is out 4 to 6 weeks with a fractured fifth metatarsal in his left foot.
> 
> Jennings suffered the injury in San Antonio last week and underwent a magnetic resonance imaging exam on Sunday.
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

at least pitchers and catchers report in two months


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> at least pitchers and catchers report in two months


This team is snake-bit.

Can't say I'm surprised by how severe it is - I couldn't believe it when he got back up and into the Spurs game after seeing that fall. The only surprise is they didn't realize it right away, unless Brandon down played his pain. The only person I know who broke a foot was told at first (without xrays) it was probably a sprain. He fell running in a supervised rehab - and the rehabbers didn't take it seriously enough. The next day the foot was black and blue and swollen so much he couldn't get a shoe on.


This just sucks.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

What roller coaster of emotions I have been on the past 36 because of Wisconsin sports. Brewers get Greinke, awesome. Packers lose a heart breaker, ****. Jennings is out, ****.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> What roller coaster of emotions I have been on the past 36 because of Wisconsin sports. Brewers get Greinke, awesome. Packers lose a heart breaker, ****. Jennings is out, ****.


Don't mention that Packers game. Should have won it going away. sigh.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Wisconsin winter blues. Sigh.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The bottom of the East is so bad that you guys probably still have a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Now we know what the Bucks look like without Brandon playing. I could have lived without that knowledge.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jennings was thinking of the team right after his foot surgery yesterday:



> Brandon Jennings underwent surgery on his fractured left foot Monday in Milwaukee, but his thoughts were with his teammates in the Northwest.
> 
> The surgery was performed at the Orthopaedic Hospital of Wisconsin by Bucks team physician Michael Gordon and foot and ankle specialist Eric Malicky.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/112231174.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Last night showed me that Jennings is right on Boguts level.. we cant win without those guys playing.. everyone else on this roster is replaceable.. not Bogut or Jennings


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As I keep saying, having guys like Salmons, Maggette and Gooden now hurts the Bucks. Hammond should have been patient, because two of those three are proven losers (Maggette and Gooden) and Salmons is an overdribbler/contract year player.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

So their backup points are Earl Boykins and Keyon Doolins? Woof.

Liked the Bucks last year, hope they can stay afloat.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> So their backup points are Earl Boykins and Keyon Doolins? Woof.
> 
> Liked the Bucks last year, hope they can stay afloat.


yep, Bucks have plenty of forwards and two guards, but not enough good point guards, at least good enough to replace Jennings for a while. Where's Luke Ridnour when you need him?

Sigh.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> As I keep saying, having guys like Salmons, Maggette and Gooden now hurts the Bucks. Hammond should have been patient, because two of those three are proven losers (Maggette and Gooden) and Salmons is an overdribbler/contract year player.


Salmons and Maggette, yes, but have to disagree on Gooden. Granted we overpaid him a bit, but he has proven himself a lot more useful than Salmons and Maggette. He is a capable rebounder and has kept us games like against the Spurs.


----------

